# What Divergent Faction Would You Choose?



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

*Erudite* is one of the five factions in the world of _Divergent_, the one and only faction dedicated to knowledge, intelligence, curiosity, and astuteness. It was formed by those who blamed ignorance for the war that had occurred in the past, causing them to split into factions in the first place. (NT?)

*Candor* was a faction formed by those who blamed duplicity and deception, who believed that dishonesty is the key fault in human nature which began evil and war. They believe in the principle that honesty and openness would lead to a more peaceful and perfect society (TJ?)

*Amity* is one of the five factions in the world of Divergent, and the one and only faction dedicated to peacefulness, kindness, forgiveness, trust, self-sufficiency, and neutrality. Amity was formed by those who blamed war and fighting for human nature's faults. Their substance in the Choosing Ceremony is soil. (SF?)
*
Abnegation* was formed by those who blamed selfishness for human nature's errors. They believe in selfless actions and attaining peace through the elimination of selfishness. By doing so, they choose to completely forget (FJ?)

*Dauntless* is one of the five factions  in the world of Divergent, the faction dedicated to courage, bravery, and fearlessness. It was formed by those who blamed fear and therefore, cowardice as a cause of the problems society faced. It tries to fight cowardice by giving preparation and the ability to act during fear to its members. (STP?)



I'd probably pick Candor. HOW BOUT YOU? And type em if you feel like it. Since its a typology forum.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Thinking about it, I'd also pick Candor. It's just the most free faction, you're not bound to any behavioral rules, you "only" have to be honest. Apart from that you can do whatever you like.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

Bump because this thread was a great idea.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Also candor. That's the closest fit.


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

Voted Abnegation. It felt the most 'right' to me. But candor is also totally legit.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

Erudite because science.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Erudite.


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Dauntless.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Erudite or Dauntless, none of the others.


----------



## Moonpie (Apr 15, 2014)

All the factions have positives and negatives making each of them sought after and avoidable. I picked Abnegation because it felt right with how kind and caring they are; I also took the faction quiz in the back of Divergent and got Abnegation. I do very much value the honesty like Candor. I like the bravery it takes to be a Dauntless, the peacefulness of Amity, and the knowledge of Erudite.


----------



## lue (May 3, 2014)

Dauntless.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Kazoo said:


> *Erudite* is one of the five factions in the world of _Divergent_, the one and only faction dedicated to knowledge, intelligence, curiosity, and astuteness. It was formed by those who blamed ignorance for the war that had occurred in the past, causing them to split into factions in the first place. (NT?)
> 
> *Candor* was a faction formed by those who blamed duplicity and deception, who believed that dishonesty is the key fault in human nature which began evil and war. They believe in the principle that honesty and openness would lead to a more peaceful and perfect society (TJ?)
> 
> ...


I would have to watch the movie to make my decision; but based on the descriptions you have listed above I immediately choose Erudite. The description to me has a relation to how I feel about real world events.


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

I did the quiz for fun. There are 7 questions asked (3 Erudite; 3 Candor; 1 Dauntless). Selflessness is a big no and peace is a yes but internally only.


----------



## bettiepage (May 3, 2014)

Eurdite or Dauntless, voted Eurdite.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

Candor.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Think I'll just be a hermit in the forest, they all sound a little screwed up.

Erudite if I had to pick anyone. Cause then I'd get all the NTJ chicks too myself. =D


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Erudite. The Divergent factions remind me of the Houses of Hogwarts (in a simplistic sort of way).


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

they're all doomed to fail, what's the point?


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Erudite because I'd want to have the worlds knowledge in my grasps,
And I'd want to be able to pursue a intellectual life,
Secondly I'd choose Amity 
Though that's based on reading the book!
Followed by Candor,
And then maybe Dauntless,
Abnegation is just not my cup of tea,
Though I doubt it is anybodys!


----------



## Magnesium (Jan 7, 2014)

I haven't read all the books, and anyone voting here that hasn't is going to be a long way off. Any sane person is divergent based on the movie. The books? I have yet to read.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

INTP go for Candor


----------



## Mossy Piglet (Jul 16, 2014)

If I had to to assign each temperament to a faction I'd do it like this:

SP - Dauntless
NT - Erudite
NF - Amity
SJ - Candor (and maybe Abnegation)

Tell me what you think of this.
(Note: this is based on stereotypes)


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

Mossy Piglet said:


> If I had to to assign each temperament to a faction I'd do it like this:
> 
> SP - Dauntless
> NT - Erudite
> ...


I wouldn't go with Erudite, i would go with candor.


----------



## Mossy Piglet (Jul 16, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> I wouldn't go with Erudite, i would go with candor.


 are you stalking me?


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

What kind of INFP chooses Dauntless?! This one. I initially wanted to choose Erudite, but that's just way too predictable.

Given the opportunity to be whatever I want, I would choose something way out of my comfort zone. Plus, I'm a bit of an adrenaline junkie. 

(Plus PLUS, who DOESN'T want a piece of Four??) haha


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

sassysquid said:


> What kind of INFP chooses Dauntless?! This one. I initially wanted to choose Erudite, but that's just way too predictable.
> 
> Given the opportunity to be whatever I want, I would choose something way out of my comfort zone. Plus, I'm a bit of an adrenaline junkie.
> 
> (Plus PLUS, who DOESN'T want a piece of Four??) haha


i'm INTP and i thought of Dauntless.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

Candor. I used to be fascinated with Erudite, but my pseudo-intellectual (annoying) ESTP friend is OBSESSED with that faction. she is convinced that makes her a "nerd".

can't stand those kind of people. not ESTPs, just people who are dumb as a post but think that good grades make them smart.


----------

